# Wie kann ich in iTunes von 2.1 auf 5.1 sound umstellen?



## christian.pitt (21. September 2010)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, will ich in iTunes den sound von 2.1 auf 5.1 umstellen, da ich seit gestern eine 5.1 anlage habe. Und schonmal vorweg, ja ich hab die SuFu und google verwendet und zwar mehrmals, hab aber nichts gescheites gefunden  Und ja ich hab das 5.1 system in der Systemsteuerung, treiber und spielen schon ausführlich getestet, eingestellt usw... Und ja ich weiß, dass mp3 dateien nur 2.1 sound unterstützen, will aber bei mir, auch die "mittlere Boxen" (stellt man normalerweie vor dem Bildschirm auf) und die 2 hinteren nutzen.


schonmal danke für jede hilfreiche Antwort!!!


----------



## xaven (21. September 2010)

Da kannst du höchstens mal das mp3-surround von Fraunhofer versuchen:
Fraunhofer IIS index mp3 Surround - mp3 Surround-Erweiterung

iTunes steuert ja nicht deine Boxen an, das macht deine Soundkarte. Und wie du schon selbst sagst, liefert mp3 nur Stereo (wo der Bass auch von der Soundkarte per Treiber auf den Subwoofer umgeleitet wird, woraus dann 2.1 wird). Vielleicht gibt es bei deiner Soundkarte eine Option für "Lautsprecher auffüllen" oder ähnlich. Vom Klang solltest du dir dann aber auch nicht allzu viel versprechen.


----------



## christian.pitt (21. September 2010)

mp3d von der frauenhofer universität bietet nur 5.1 sound, wenn die mp3 datei nicht auf stereo sondern auf mp3d codiert ist (was ich jetzt suf deren homepage so verstanden hab) Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort!

bei meiner soundkarte gibt es diese einstellungsmöglichkeit nicht... (hab übrigens eine realtek karte drinnen...)

hab nochmals (und mehrmals) gegoogelt und bin auf dieses tool gestoßen: AC3Filter | AC3Filter
Kennt ihr das? Und wenn ja wie gut arbeitet das? Und könnte ich mir, wenn ich das starte irgendwas bei meinen soundeinstellungen verändern, und dass somit der "normale" 5.1 sound nich mehr funzt?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. September 2010)

Für einige Media Player - wie etwa Winamp - gibts Plugins die MP3 Stereo auf 5.1 Systemen ausgeben können.
Obs sowas auch für iTunes gibt - keine Ahnung.

Allerdings muß man sich darüber im Klaren sein das die Musik - wenn sie nicht in 5.1 abgemischt ist - bei so einer Umwandlung relativ künstlich klingt.


----------



## Dancingsheep (22. September 2010)

Welches Windows hast du denn drauf ?

mit xp sollte es kein thema sein dies über AC3 laufen zu lassen, bei windows 7 habe ich es grade versucht aber ohne erfolg.

Kann dir nur aus erfahrung sagen das es keinen spaß bringt music auf 5.1 zu hören. hab beides am rechner angeschloßen und nutze auch nur die 2.1 (itunes standart)
also wenn du auf die quallität wert setzt denn lass es einfach so 

wenn du erstmal gucken willst wie es sich anhört mach es über windows media player, winamp oder sonstige windows freeware.

greetz


----------



## Zockersepp (22. September 2010)

hi also ich find die 5.1 musik irgendwie besser da dann auch der bass richtig angesteuert wird, gefällt mir besser wenn die musik schön bass drinne hat  nur ist meine Soundkarte eine creative und hat eine Option die sich x-fi cmss 3d nennt.
btt 
unter win7 hab ich mal nach geschaut dort gibt es leider keine Einstellung um dies einzustellen man kann zwar 5.1 einstellen aber bei Stereo wiedergabe kommt dann trotzdem nur stereo, also nur für games  zu gebrauchen das 5.1 oder schöne Filme


----------



## xaven (23. September 2010)

Der AC3-Filter spricht bei Vista64 / Win7 bei DVD oder DivX etc. an (also bei Formaten, die Surround bereits unterstützen). Ich habe AC3 genutzt, um meine alte Creative-Karte damals auszutricksen, die Surround selbst bei DVDs nicht wiedergeben wollte. Aber bei MP3 wirst du kein Glück haben. 

Die Einstellungen "Lautsprecher auffüllen" o.ä. kann auch außerhalb der Systemsteuerung zu finden sein, lieber direkt bei der SoKa-Software schauen...


----------



## christian.pitt (23. September 2010)

bei meneir soundkarte realtek ALC892 gibt es diese einstellung nicht -.-

@xaven dvd soll surround unterstützen?! wohl eher blu-ray ^^ aber trotzdem danke! ^^

weil jetzt einige schon geschrieben haben, dass wenn ich es machen würde, würde die soundqualität drastisch abnehmen, werd ichs aufgeben ^^

Aber trotzdem danke an alle die geantwortet haben!


----------



## christian.pitt (23. September 2010)

ok hab noch nicht aufgegeben ^^:

bin jetzt auf diese siete gestoßen,iTunes 6.0.4.2 5.1 surround sound? - Aqua-Soft Forums weil, wie Eol_Ruin gesagt hat gibt es (vielleicht auch für itunes) plugins für mediaplayer. so hab jetzt das gegoogelt und siehe da, es gibt ein plugin. nennt sich foobar, funzt das gut, oder habe ich da auch eine qualitätsminderung zu befürchten?


----------



## Dancingsheep (23. September 2010)

Foobar ist kein plugin sondern ein mediaplayer foobar2000

und dieser ist sehr individuell, also das gegenteiel von Itunes


----------



## midnight (24. September 2010)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> @xaven dvd soll surround unterstützen?! wohl eher blu-ray ^^ aber trotzdem danke! ^^



Natürlich unterstützen DVDs Raumklang. 5.1 ist auf jeden Fall drin, über DTS mit 1500 kbit/s.
BDs können halt die HD-Surround-Formate, also DTS-HD und Consorten.
Foobar kann glaube ich auch schon 5.1-Upmix, wie gut das funktioniert muss man aber erst herausfinden. Im originalen Treiber der Realtek-Karten gibts aber fast immer eine Option, die die Ausgabe von allein hochrechnet.


----------



## christian.pitt (25. September 2010)

ah ok wusste ich nicht ^^

bei meinem treiber hab ich die funktionion zumindest nicht: ImageShack Album - 6 images


----------



## wasgehtabduei (22. März 2011)

hallo,
der letzte beitrag ist zwar schon älter, aber die frage hat mich auch brenned interessiert..
die antwort ist einfach und simpel: da itunes mit quicktime sehr verschmolzen ist, muss man quicktime öffnen, dann bearbeiten-->quicktime einstellungen--->audio und dann die soundausgabe auf 5.1 setzten..voila es funktioniert..
hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen..
domi


----------

